# Hedgehog Escaping?



## hedgejuliethog (May 6, 2013)

Juliet has escaped from her C&C cage twice now.
I have no idea how she is getting out. Each grid has nine squares, so she isn't small enough to squeeze through one.
There's a top on it, so she isn't climbing out of the top.
There are no open cracks.
If needed I will post a picture of the cage, but has anyone else had this problem with C&C cages?


----------



## mtvkillsbraincells (Apr 12, 2013)

Could you set up a video to record?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmmm...not sure how big she is but I will just say I've seen my hedgie wiggle through some tight spaces when he wants to. Are there solid walls around the sides? You might be surprised what they can fit through!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Each of my squares have 81 little squares (9x9) and I still use coraplast and plexiglass on the bottom and sides. I also tave a top on mine for security purposes.


----------



## hedgejuliethog (May 6, 2013)

I had linoleum let up around the sides, but she still managed to escape somehow. They went all the way up, so there was no way she could have climbed it.
I think she was squeezing through a side that wasn't fully locked into the connector. (It was in the connector but it wasn't clicked into it, not sure how that happened.)
So I have re-sized the cage half a cube smaller. (Though still a good amount for a hedgehog.)
She has tried to squeeze through the squares multiple times since re-sizing, but has not managed to actually get through one.

And since, I have taken down the linoleum and secured the top even more.
It's been half an hour and she has yet to escape, though she has tried really hard trust me. Lol.

If she gets out again I'll probably invest in a large Super Pet cage.(I think that's the brand.)


----------

